# Videomöglichkeiten in Linux und Microsoft



## GaanSan (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe ein Programm geschrieben, das zwei Videoströme aus einer stereoskopischen Aufnahme zu einem *.avi-Stream zusammenfasst und wiedergeben kann. Und dieses in 3D. Arbeitete mit DirektShow.

Und jetzt suchst Ich nach einer Möglichkeit, das Programm mit allen Features auf Linux zu portieren. Ob sowas mit OpenGL geht oder etwas anderem?

Gruß Gaan


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Juli 2009)

Ich denke SDL koennte hier eine Moeglichkeit sein. SDL ist , meines Verstaendnisses nach, DirectX nicht ganz unaehnlich.


----------



## RedWing (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo,


GaanSan hat gesagt.:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe ein Programm geschrieben, das zwei Videoströme aus einer stereoskopischen Aufnahme zu einem *.avi-Stream zusammenfasst und wiedergeben kann. Und dieses in 3D. Arbeitete mit DirektShow.
> 
> ...



schau dir doch mal das gstreamer Framework an. Ich denke das könnte für dein Vorhaben brauchbar sein...

http://gstreamer.org/

Gruß,
RedWing

P.S. Nach etwas googeln bin ich unter anderem auf folgenden Thread gestoßen: http://marc.info/?l=gstreamer-devel&m=120161912026658&w=2. Damit könnte OpenGL Videoausgabe über GStreamer möglich sein, den source für das plugin gibts auf http://cgit.freedesktop.org/gstreamer/gst-plugins-gl/.


----------

